

[Show HN] Engem.me - Give your LinkedIn profile a visual facelift - bharani_m
http://engem.me

======
bharani_m
Engem is a small little web app that I have been working on lately and it
helps you give your Linkedin profile a visual facelift.

The core idea with Engem is that presently your LinkedIn profile doesn't tell
much about you (and it doesn't look good either). If you see your LinkedIn
profile, you will notice that apart from ads, a lot of the screen real-estate
is used up by sections like "Viewers of this profile also clicked on". If you
are sharing your profile with someone (for example a recruiter), these
sections are not of any importance to you (or him).

I believe that this is where Engem comes in. It helps you showcase only the
stuff that you want people to know about you and it does so in a visually
appealing manner.

Here's the link to my profile - <http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy>

Let me know what you think about this. Looking forward to your feedback and
inputs.

------
dougbarrett
It's pretty cool and easy to use, but completely removes formatting for the
"Professional Profile".

Eg. my engem.me profile: <http://engem.me/doug-barrett> and my linkedin:
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/doug-barrett/53/118/445>

~~~
dougbarrett
Also, I tested out "send email" and I haven't received the e-mail yet.

PS. Nice use of Zurb Foundation :) I'm using it on an little web app I'm
currently working on also.

~~~
bharani_m
Thanks for trying it out Doug! I will try to fix these issues shortly.

PS. I absolutely love Foundation!

~~~
dougbarrett
No problem, I was thinking of doing something similar to what you've done, but
you've really gone above and beyond what I was originally thinking. Best of
luck!

------
webaficionado
I really liked your resumonk. www.resumonk.com My score 85/100

Coming to engem (70/100)

I want myself to customize fonts(style+size) Sometimes I donot want to show
users my area/industry or no. of connections. I donot have a pic on linkedin,
but it shows a broken image on engem..

On top of everything, this was a really good attempt.. Keep going

~~~
bharani_m
Thanks a lot for the review. I will try to fix all the bugs that you
mentioned.

------
thornofmight
Very cool. Reminds me a little of <http://flavors.me/>

~~~
bharani_m
Thanks. Yes, It is somewhat like Flavors and About.me but I think your Engem
page would tell a lot more about you than than the snippet that Flavors shows.

------
duiker101
>We're sorry, but something went wrong.

~~~
bharani_m
On the landing page? It seems to be working properly. I'll check again.

~~~
duiker101
after linking my profile, sorry i should have specified. It appears to have
linked it anyway...but why do I have to create also another account if I
already logged in with linkedin?

~~~
bharani_m
You need to enter your email/password after Linkedin auth so that I can send
you the emails that you get via your Engem profile.

